# Apairy Management Software



## pintado (May 5, 2009)

I use Hive Tracks at http://www.hivetracks.com. It works well for me and it's free.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

You also might want to check out these:

http://www.beetight.com/

http://www.mybeehives.com/


----------



## heritageorchard (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of a management tool that does not run on the web?

Call me old fashioned, but I'd rather keep all my data on my pc.

Take Care,
Mike


----------



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

What would be useful is a program that uses a hand held scanner like an Intermec CN3. Bar code every hive, and enter the information on site, then upload when you get back to the office, or via the 3G connection. Something that would run on Windows Mobile, or Mobile phone.

Bryn


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

The beetight software listed above does pretty much what you asked for. It uses the Android-based phones (probably supports most smart phones) and "Smart Hive Lables" to allow you to easily identify a given hive and enter data.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

heritageorchard said:


> Call me old fashioned, but I'd rather keep all my data on my pc.



I'm with you on this Mike. That is exactly what has kept me from using these packages. I guess we're both dinosaurs, but I much prefer having MY data on MY computer. Kind of like Quicken, my data isn't on the quicken server, it is on my computer (for better or worse). I'd be willing to pay for a version of Hivetracks or some other software package that was not exclusively web-based.


----------



## catdance62 (Jan 16, 2010)

I was just thinking of posing that same question! I am putting together a database of beekeeping online tools, forums, catalogs, and sites for my beekeeping class/club. I had hivetracks, and mybeehives, but beetight was a new one to add--thanks!


----------



## George Heath (Nov 28, 2010)

I dont know much about coding BUT If you have any experiance with Excel you could make a pretty good spreadsheet with graphs too if you want.
Which is what i was thinking about doing my self.
I was heavy into breeding Snakes and did that to basically to keep a feeding & medication record for the young i was selling to give to the buyers.. 
Why kinda info are you looking to record?
Date
Time 
Hive#
Weather/Temp
Activity- Routine inspection, Feeding, Re-Queening, Medication, Splitting hives, Adding supers, Honey Harvest. ect...
General observation Notes
Actions Taken

If i missed anything let me know.
Im not the best with excel but I can giter done 
Unless we have an excel guru around that would be willing to whip something up for the community...


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

My beekeeping software is still available. Even it is a bit old, the beekeeping have not changed and therefore my software is still valid. Take a look and if you have items you think is of interest for a general beekeeping and you want those incorporated, you are welcome to contackt me.

Bidata the multilingual beekeeping software, now free of charge.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

Jorn,

I keep a link to your program on my website at all times.

I like it because it is very flexible. the tables are easy to modify. I have customized it relatively well to accommodate top bar hives and warre hives.

Thank you for making it available free.

As a matter of fact, it runs very well on Linux using Wine (windows emulation) 

Big Bear


----------



## tandemrx (Dec 1, 2010)

I have used the scanner and online app with my windows smart phone - works fine and very quickly captures the hive bar code. So you scan the bar code on the hive and it takes you to the specific web page for that hive and you enter the data (mostly check marks, so I can do it with gloves on) - so data is instantly entered - you don't upload it later as it is an online app (but obviously you need cell coverage at your hives - I have to have good cell coverage, so good web browsing, at my hives)

I use the i-nigma windows mobile app for bar code capture. You just have to make sure the bar code is big enough (the beetight program produces one that is big). I have tried to capture other bar codes that are small (less than an inch square) and it can't recognize it. (was at a pizza place the other day and all the wait staff had a bar code on their back that said "scan me" . . . obviously just took you to the web site for the pizza place, but I had to try it. Took a while to get the wrinkles out of the t-shirt - waiter had to hold the shirt taught, but eventually I was able to capture the bar code from the t-shirt - I love the technology).



> What would be useful is a program that uses a hand held scanner like an Intermec CN3. Bar code every hive, and enter the information on site, then upload when you get back to the office, or via the 3G connection. Something that would run on Windows Mobile, or Mobile phone.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

bigbearomaha said:


> Jorn,
> 
> I keep a link to your program on my website at all times.


Thank you so much!



bigbearomaha said:


> As a matter of fact, it runs very well on Linux using Wine (windows emulation)


It will also run on a Mac using the same wine software i have heard!


----------



## Bull Creek (Aug 10, 2010)

Im not the best with excel but I can giter done 
Unless we have an excel guru around that would be willing to whip something up for the community... [/QUOTE]



I'm a structural engineer, and am fairly decent with Excel. I'd be happy to work something up for the community If I could get some feedback and constructive criticizm. My biggest problem is that I'm not a very experienced beekeeper. (starting my first three hives this spring) so I'm interested in helping if anyone has some guidance on what to put into the spreadsheet.

thanks


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Can Excel interface with RFID readers?

Roland


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

Bull Creek said:


> Im not the best with excel but I can giter done
> if anyone has some guidance on what to put into the spreadsheet.


On my web I have put up a little software ment for printing out a hivenote card. Why not take this down and have a look at what danish beekeepers have been used for a century. The fields are what the danish beekeeper society recommend for notetaking. There is no entry for the weather, because this does not belong on a individual hivenotecard, but in a notebook for general notes. But of course you can put it in if you think it is needed.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

Dear beekeeping friends.

My Internet provider is pulling the plug so I have to go mobile internet. This means that I have to kill my web, because i can not acces it without a fixed ip, and mobile internet can not provide this. So my Bidata will disapear Unless someone are villing to host it. So I am asking You hier : Someone that can host my software?


----------



## Beeman410 (Mar 21, 2011)

I use these 2... and both are free.

Hive Tracks
And here is a Mobile App for an Android Phone.
Beehive Manager


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Jorn Johanesson said:


> So my Bidata will disapear Unless someone are villing to host it. So I am asking You hier : Someone that can host my software?


Google Sites offers _free_ hosting for personal websites:
https://sites.google.com/?pli=1


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I've used a couple of different programs. They all have good and not so good points. What I ended up doing a lot is using my phone to record voice messages and then key the data when I'm back in the house. I inspect a hive, get done with the inspection and then record a voice message stating which hive I was working with, what I found, what I did, the weather, etc. I just play the recordings back when I'm in front of the PC and I'm all set. It's quicker than trying to key it all in when I'm in the field and it gives me more time to review historical data that the PC shows than when I'm squinting at the phone in the sun or dodging raindrops.

Just a thought....


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Google Sites offers _free_ hosting for personal websites:
> https://sites.google.com/?pli=1


The problem for me will be that I am only having a mobile internet connection with 5/1 and only 1gb transfer a month. But thank you for the information.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

I've started using the free edition of Beetight (since I only have 2 hives), and I like it. It's simple and seems pretty robust. I can't use the android app that comes with the paid version, but the QR code that you can print off is a nice touch. I'd definitely code my hives if I had more than 4-5. Would probably work great printing onto some label stock, and if I were a commercial beek, I'd definitely stick an extra QR code under the bottom board to help in identifying stolen hives.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

When you print the QR code, what seems to hold up the longest?

I would think if I used a mailing label in our humidity/rain, it would be gone before it served its purpose...


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

FL Beak, some of the new labels are pretty good. We use ones that can't be torn etc... and they last in the sun. Only issue, they stick a little better to non painted surfaces for the most part (inside a hive should be fine, not windy in there). Other than that, they peel off and stick just like any other label.

I've started my Access DB for beekeeps. If you want something added let me know. I'm just building the structure now, got the main menu up and it cycles through pics you can link to it. I do plan on making it barcoding friendly, but not sure how much interest is there really. It will have equipment tracking as well.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

JRG13,

Exactly which labels are you using? Are you printing them on a laser BW? Also, wouldn't it be hard to scan the code if its inside the hive?


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

I use the paid version of beetight, which is cheap, and gives you quite a bit of added functionality. The only thing I dislike about it is the interface is a bit wonky, especially on the mobile apps. Still, its a good value.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Astro,

I'll have to see what we get. Our printers are thermal transfer, a laser would be just as good as far as durability. The label is actually made of plastic I believe but you wouldn't know it until you try to rip it, they're pretty tough. Inside the hive was mentioned as a way of safeguarding for theft purposes, outside they should work fine, we've just noticed with painted surface, they may blow off in high winds where as plain wood stakes etc... no issues at all.

jdawdy, i'm creating this more for people running it as a small business. It will have hive tracking but also more business related stuff (like inventory management/sales) etc... built in as well.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

JRG13- Infering that your are developing a database? You have my attention with the addition of tracking small business data


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Yes Florida,

It will have forms on it to allow for inventory management via barcode scanning etc... Tracking purchases/income as well. Once I get the bulk of it ready, if you need customization I will work with you. I will begin putting the function together this week. My main goal is to be able to print out worksheets for a set of hives or outyards that you can collect data on or make notes etc... as well as track inidividual hive data as you it suits you. I may put in a queen building form as well, but will need some consensus for that, but my plan is for the user to input their start or end dates and it can build the rest but it's not as easy as it sounds since people use different methods. But, it would allow to track how many cells went in, how many came out, how many queens produced in the end with minimal effort.

Basic hive/outyard/apiary set up will be straightforward. Put in location, # hives, brand etc..... Track equipment size/# broodboxes/# supers added/Queen source. Feel free to pm me with any other ideas.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

JRG13, have you looked at using RFID tags? I am interested in what you are working on also, but purely as a hive event recording tool.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

Playing around with both Beetight and Hive Tracks, I sort of have a preference for Hive Tracks. I like the main page layout - with number of stacked hives and color coordination - and so I can see how built up my colonies are what shape they're in without having to delve too deep into the program. Both are powerful tools, it's just user preference in the end


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I haven't looked into RFID roland. I assume a scanner of some sort reads the tag and sends an input? I assume it would be much like using a barcode scanner as an input, if so, it's easy to capture the input if the reader can be hooked up to a computer. I'll do some research and see what I can do.


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

RFID would be pretty cool. Our town library has all the books RFID'd, so all I do when I check out is scan my card and then place all the books on the counter within a certain area. The books are read 4 to five deep at a time and it's pretty instantaneous. I think this would be a pretty amazing tool for many facets. Just reading about how someone lost all their hives to theft. With RFID on the hive bodies, you could shame someone real fast and real bad, and I wouldn't feel bad about doing it. The future is here, whether you like it or not!... except that the bees are doing what they've been doing for millions of years. Hehe...


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

@beetastict _ i used bee hive manager until water damage destroyed my last phone, and I lost my data. I like the looks of hive tracks- but wonder how much data it uses? I'd rather not have to change/upgrade my cell program. Beetight seems like you can use the program without cell service, then once you get a signal or wifi, it can update the web based portion of the program, which is why I'm leaning toward beetight


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Beetastic said:


> Just reading about how someone lost all their hives to theft. With RFID on the hive bodies, you could shame someone real fast and real bad, and I wouldn't feel bad about doing it.


Well, it is not exactly that simple. Even with RFID chips in your stolen hives, you would still have to find the stolen hives the _old fashioned way_ before you could use the RFID reader to confirm that those are your hives. RFID readers vary somewhat, but their range is measured in inches or feet, not miles.


----------



## Circeae (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm going to try out the Andriod phone app, Beehive Manager, as was suggested (and it's a free app). And probably keep a blog as well. It looks fairly simple to use and there were a few others. One was a bit pricey, however.

~Circ


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

True, it wouldn't be like a spot gps or anything, but it could help if someone did a quick repaint of hive bodies and you had a hunch. 

FL Beak, yes, the only downside with Hive Tracks is the need for cell reception. Fortunately all my yards have that possibility. If not I would go with another program.


----------



## dunc (Mar 4, 2013)

NFC chips and Android? Put the tag in the hive, touch your phone to the outside of the hive and have the phone do whatever you've scripted it to (insert a row in a database, submit a webform, text someone, anything you want to record your hive visit / activities).

Dunc


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

My beekeeping software is still alive. Take a look. I am sorry I have not the ability to develop it further, but it will as is cover nearly everything you need to take notes about in beekeeping.


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

If I were inclined to have an on-my-PC-only record, I think I'd be more inclined to use Access rather than Excel for a sideliner-league number of hives, because I could use the same database not just for the beekeeping side of things but also the logistical and financial sides and everything can be cross-referenced. A great feature is the ability to create a less-confusing form to quickly enter data to the tables, and also the ability to create instant reports.

...but then, I'm perfectly okay with Hive Tracks. Love Hive Tracks.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

dunc said:


> NFC chips and Android?


See my post for a NFC/Android approach.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?272637-Voice-interactive-colony-inspection


----------



## BEEHIVEMIND (Sep 13, 2018)

Check here https://beehivemind.org ,
with this software you can create inspections with voice recognition.
Here is the link for Beekeeping App 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.beehivemind


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

sure use a software to backup your memory from years to years. take a look here ​https://apimo.dk also on this web there is a little software to put your name in and make it a free software. because it writes some data to the registry you need to run it as administrator.

You can print out a hivenote card and if you laminate ir you can put it in the hive and write on it with a garden speedmarker,
​


----------

